# Carribean Roast Pork



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 3 lb pork loin or shoulder roast, boned, rolled and tied with 3 galrice cloves slivered
4 scotch bonnet or jalapeno chillies chopped
1 medium green pepper chopped
1 onion chopped
2 garlic cloves minced
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp dried basil
1 stp black pepper
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 bay leaf
juice of 2 limes
1 15 oz can of tomato puree

Using the ip of a small knife make slits on top and bottom of roast. Stuff garlic slivers in the slits and set aside in a large bowl. To prepare marinade, place a large skillet over medium high heat and and chillies, bell pepper, cumin, basil black pepper cinnamon and bay leaf. Cook stirring until vegetables arelightly charred, remove skillet from heat and stir in lime juice. Pour over the pork and turn to coat evenly. Cover with plastic wrap and chill overnight, turning occasionally. preheat oven to 350 degs. remove roast from marinade. Cook the roast 35 mins per pound or until meat thermometer registers 165 degs. Combine the tomato puree with the reserved marinade in small saucepan. Bring to a boil and the reduce the heat and simmer 5 mins. Taste to adjust seasonings. Remove bayleaf and strain if desired. Transfer the roast to a serving platter and let stand for 10 mins before slicing. Sponn sauce over slices.


----------

